# Rotting away.



## dge467

*Rotting away. Updated pictures added 7/7*

This diorama uses some cars from left over projects and glue bombs. The base was the time consuming part of the build. Click on thumbnails for larger picture. Thanks for looking!


----------



## tiking

My kinda modeling.


----------



## dge467

Thank you tiking!


----------



## John P

Well done, sir!


----------



## liskorea317

dge467 said:


> This diorama uses some cars from left over projects and glue bombs. The base was the time consuming part of the build. Click on thumbnails for larger picture. Thanks for looking!


Nice! It reminds me of my old neighborhood in the 70's on Long Island...


----------



## Just Plain Al

Oh how I long for the days when you could still find a $Daytona$ in a field like that!!!!

Nice job sir!!!


----------



## Model Man

Love the grass growing out of the engine compartment! That's a really real dio!


----------



## dge467

Thanks for the compliments guys! I took a few more pictures out side today, they look much better! Jeff


----------



## mcdougall

Very Cool :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## dge467

Thank you Mcdee!


----------



## kdaracal

I love the tarp. Sometimes less is more. Very realistic!


----------



## dge467

Thank you!


----------



## roadskare63

oh those poor mopars...THE HUMANITY!!!!!

very well done too:thumbsup:...i just dig rusters!


----------



## dge467

Thank you! Glad you liked it.


----------



## roadskare63

dge467 said:


> Thank you! Glad you liked it.


yeppers i did...Q?...is that chrysler turbine an old jo-han model???


----------



## StarshipClass

Amazing and very realistic details! 

I wish the lot next door at work looked that good. Their car selection really sucks. 

Yours is the sort of stuff I'd like to see in a junkyard. The next best thing to that Chrysler would be Uncle Martin's spaceship.


----------



## walsing

Outstanding job! Now somebody please rescue that turbine car!


----------



## dge467

roadskare63 said:


> yeppers i did...Q?...is that chrysler turbine an old jo-han model???


Yep! It was a poorly built model someone gave me.


----------



## dge467

Thanks for the compliments guys!


----------



## SteveR

That's great -- love the idea of rare cars as junk.


----------



## Antimatter

The real thing can be found here:
www.carsinbarns.com

Neat models! Real shame some people are so stupid to let a car rot, rather than sell it to someone who will fix it up.


----------



## dge467

Thanks for the compliments! Antimatter, I have had that web site bookmarked. It almost makes you cry when seeing those pictures.


----------



## bucwheat

A whole lot of detail there,very nice work.


----------



## dge467

Thank you!


----------



## kdaracal

Antimatter said:


> The real thing can be found here:
> www.carsinbarns.com
> 
> Real shame some people are so stupid to let a car rot, rather than sell it to someone who will fix it up.


Gotta be the best junker resource on the internet. Man that's cool.


----------



## rhinooctopus

*Rotting Away*

Beautiful work!

Years ago I built 1/25 scale cars (mostly replicas of real drag racing cars), then got back into (second childhood) figure models. Seeing your diorama (almost) makes me want to go back to building cars.
BUT (and that's a very big but!) like most of us, we have WAY MORE models than we will ever build in our lifetime...for me it's figure kits.
Again, GREAT work on this dio!!!!

Phil K


----------



## dge467

Thanks Phil! I know what you mean by having too many kits. I thinned my collection a bit a few years ago, but it is steadily growing again!


----------



## 54belair

WOW! The grass, the tarp, the rock, the rust bubbles, the dried up leaves, the grunge...

At a glance your dio really looks 1:1. I can't think of a better way to compliment your work...

:wave:


----------



## dge467

Thank you 54belair!


----------



## mikecast

Whoa thats nice work!!:thumbsup:


----------



## copperhead71

The most realistic display!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dge467

Thank you guys!


----------



## ChrisW

Nice work - the outside photos look great!

And I agree - the carsinbarns site could make you cry!


----------



## Duplin97

Only if Daytonas were still sitting out in fields. Those times are long past...


----------



## dge467

Thank you!


----------



## mcdougall

Wow...excellent job! :thumbsup:
Denis


----------



## dge467

Thank you Denis!


----------



## Jafo

nice job. I have the superbee, but id love to have the Daytona!


----------



## dge467

Thanks Jafo! That AMT Daytona kit wasn't so great. It was the standard Charger 500 kit and you had to putty in the bottoms of the front fenders. The Revell kit is much better.


----------



## ModelJunkYard

Cool diorama, the grass looks extremely real! Great job!


----------



## Seventy7

Wow!!!! This is amazing!! I don't often post in this part of the forum but WOW!! Talk about actually being "taken to the scene!" 

Looks like a place I'd hang out with friends in my teens and talk about those great old cars that even looked cool like that!

Great work!


----------



## harristotle

These types of dioramas are SO impressive when executed with skill, and you no doubt have done that. Great job :thumbsup:


----------



## dge467

Thanks guys!


----------



## Eurosport94

Holy cow that is awesome. Excellent work!


----------



## dge467

Thank you!


----------



## [email protected]

Your dio looks really great. How do you install the tall grass and get it to stand so well. Maybe a dumb question, but I have played with that and other than installing it strand by strand, it's not working for me. Nice work.


----------



## roadrner

If I ran across that Dio in a 1:1 world, I'd have to figure out a way to get than Turbine and Daytona. Great job!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## dge467

Thanks guys! Yeah, it is like a fantasy find for a Mopar lover! [email protected], I just grabbed a pinch of grass and put a glob of Elmer's glue on one end and stuck it down on the base.


----------



## bert model maker

dge467, I like your diorama, it is simply OUTSTANDING ! I want to ask your permission to post this thread topic that shows YOUR pictures of YOUR model car dioramas on another forum I belong to, A "collector car" forum that will really enjoy what you have created here, I always ask a persons permission before i post something that they created & belongs to them. If I do post it on the other forum, I will post a link here in this thread topic to the responses my post there recieves, may I please have your permission to post your work on the other "classic collector car " form ?
Bert
MODEL MAKER:thumbsup:


----------



## dge467

Hi Bert, go ahead! Send me a link to that web site if you don't mind. Thanks for the nice compliment too!


----------



## roadskare63

oh that poor jo-han turbine:lol:
I still have one in my stash pile somewhere...mostly de-treed awaiting my old age to be built and destroyed by the grandchild I don't have yet:lol::lol:

again super job on the dio man:thumbsup:


----------



## dge467

Thanks roadskare63!


----------



## bert model maker

dge467 said:


> Hi Bert, go ahead! Send me a link to that web site if you don't mind. Thanks for the nice compliment too!


Thanks. i will post this over there and come back here with a link when i get replies about your cars in my post there.
Bert


----------



## bert model maker

dge467 said:


> Hi Bert, go ahead! Send me a link to that web site if you don't mind. Thanks for the nice compliment too!


Here you go ! the guys over at dodge charger .com REALLY LIKED your model diorama of the mopar cars, here is a link to go there.
http://www.dodgecharger.com/forum/index.php?topic=96132.new;topicseen#new

BERT
MODEL MAKER:thumbsup:


----------



## dge467

That's cool that they enjoyed it! What a weird coincident that it is on a Charger site that I haven't been to before and I own a 67 Charger.


----------



## bert model maker

Go there and join, tell them I sent you. tell them that these are your models & that you own a 67 Charger. It is a great place to go for Charger owners.
Bert
Model maker


----------

